# SMAUG Model 'nuff said



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

So this is the first Smaug pic. I think it's awesome!!!!:shok:










Here it is in italian and english, the news:
http://astropate.blogspot.it/2014/12/smaug-la-prima-immagine.html


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

potato potato potato

it is the biggest non-fw dragon so far for gw, but the off sized scale for warhammer makes it hard to use. Can't see details, so nothing really to comment. Cheers though, neferhet .


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

How big is it? For its price, I hope it's larger than the Red Dragon mini WotC made for D&D a while back.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> How big is it


the small blue blur on the right side of the base is bilbo baggins hiding, so you can make some proportions


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

It's on a two foot by two foot base it's very BIG,I've been told it will cost £250


----------



## Badknox (Nov 7, 2013)

i like the base covered in gold, also yeah that thing looks huge. so Apocalypse sized hobbit games coming soon? :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

neferhet said:


> the small blue blur on the right side of the base is bilbo baggins hiding, so you can make some proportions


*sprays coffee everywhere!* :shok:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

It's actually a courtroom picture. The big red thing is one of GW's lawyers, and the little blue thing is the dude from Chapterhouse...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol, svartmetal 
From BoLS:
Smaug 1 miniature online only $490
Bard the Bowman with Windlance 1 miniature $40
Lake-Town Militia Captain 1 miniature $20
Lake-Town Militia Swordsmen 3 miniatures $25
Lake-town Militia Bowmen 3 miniatures $25
Lake-Town Militia Spearmen 3 miniatures $25


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

a slightly better pic:


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

from the somewhat fuzzy pics, he certainly looks like an impressive beasty!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> It's actually a courtroom picture. The big red thing is one of GW's lawyers, and the little blue thing is the dude from Chapterhouse...


oh and this, this made my day


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

jams said:


> from the somewhat fuzzy pics, he certainly looks like an impressive beasty!


"Hello beasty......"


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

those are better pics. size guessable, and nice stuff. it will come in hard plastic. nothing on the rules though


----------



## Badknox (Nov 7, 2013)

when I asked the shop owner how big it was he just said "Look at the floor, its roughly three of those tiles long"

I wonder how many they'll actually sell. and of those how many people will play more than one game with it.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Its already sold out :shok:


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

they only made 200 to sell before xmas I read so more coming after then.


----------



## Tezdal (Dec 6, 2010)

Lovely, that thing is huge.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

shame that the bilbo sculpt is terrible...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I love it now I've seen the better pictures - I wasn't sure on the head, but with a close-up in good quality I like it a lot.


----------

